# transmission oil level



## ufdaland (Feb 25, 2018)

I have a M F 165 . The transmission has a dip stick about 6" long graduated every inch . What is the recommended oil level and what oil is recommended ?


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Check the manuals section of this forum or manuals.com for the operating and service manuals for your tractor. All are free pdf downloads. They should have all the info you need for level of fluid, fluid specs, and recommended change intervals.


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

Is there a small notch on the side of the dipstick? That would be the full mark. I would say 7 or 8 gallons would be enough. Wet brakes and dry brakes take different trans/diff lube. Wet brake tractors have rounded notches at the axle housing/diff flange. Google 'mf165specs' , lots of info there.


----------



## ufdaland (Feb 25, 2018)

My dipstick doesn't have the notch, or rather it has notches every 1/4 ". I think I will just add 8 gallons and be satisfied. Thanks for your reply


----------

